# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 2)



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2020)

*What's the most patriotic project you have made?*
Submitted by my 8 yr old grandson.







*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*Does anyone read this?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2020)

Sorry to say that I have never been inspired to make anything patriotic. Only thing I have done is install a flag pole on my house and i fly the flag all year long. I'm the only one in my court that does.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2020)

I've built a couple of flag boxes for some veterans, that's about it for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2020)

@barry richardson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

Built nothing but have given wood and always great deals to guys/gals on nearby Air force base.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2020)

PS. Great question from New questioner ...... Maybe there is a new boss in town.... .....................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2020)

Flag case for my dad's honor flag. Also, working on one for my wife's dad's flag which was stuck away in a closet somewhere for 40 years til her brother dug it out and asked me to make a case like the one I did for my dad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2020)

Not so much patriotic, made an urn for a close Veteran friend shaped like a bullet— that ‘s what he wanted— sorry, didn’t save a pic.
Have contributed wood fir others making flag boxes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 5, 2020)

Flagcase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> I've built a couple of flag boxes for some veterans, that's about it for me.


That's a lot. THANK YOU!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 5, 2020)

I have made some patriotic pens for the girls at the county V.A. office who have helped me a lot dealing with the V.A.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 5, 2020)

Liberty torch

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2020)

Explanation ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 5, 2020)

Me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 5, 2020)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 176780 Liberty torch


Now that’s just showing off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 5, 2020)

Pens with US flag inlays ... 50 stars each! Sierra and a bolt action pen

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2020)

I worked in the Luke AFB wood hobby shop for 10 years, it was attached to the frame and trophy shop, so I was constantly tasked to make custom stuff for the airmen. Cases for all sorts of memeobilia, hundreds of flag cases and shadow boxes, 5 foot long plaques with 20mm gun barrels from F-16s was a very popular order. I stopped working there a couple of years ago and work out of my own shop now, but still have a contract with them for flag boxes and retirement shadow boxes that sell in their gift shop. Would post some pics, but my desk top computer is down.... It's kinda cool to think that several thousand servicemen and women have a little piece of my work in their home or office. Patriotism + capitalism = $$

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2020)

Like Tony, Barry and others, I've made two flag display cases for widows of deceased vets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 6, 2020)

Since I just recently got into woodworking, I haven’t made anything patriotic unfortunately. I hope too in the future! But haven’t gotten there yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 6, 2020)

steve bellinger said:


> Me


this was made years ago. The torch is to let all our service members find there way back home from the living hell of the wars. The red base to me is for all the soldiers blood that has been spilled through out the centuries.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 6, 2020)

Few hundred mahogany balusters for Independence Hall, Philly, PA, paid job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 6, 2020)

A couple of the first pens I made had patriotic clips on them for my dad and my old lady’s dad who are vets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 7, 2020)

I've made quite a few bonfires and drank a couple/few cans (kegs) of Budweiser over the years, does that count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 7, 2020)

justallan said:


> I've made quite a few bonfires and drank a couple/few cans (kegs) of Budweiser over the years, does that count?


I say yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Built nothing but have given wood and always great deals to guys/gals on nearby Air force base.


Wait, I’m an Air Force vet and I haven’t gotten a box yet. Hmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2020)

I made me a bikini thing out of a flag. I have pictures of me wearing it if you want to see @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tclem said:


> I made me a bikini thing out of a flag. I have pictures of me wearing it if you want to see @ripjack13



Proof is in the pix....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Proof is in the pix....


Fixing to post them. Hang on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Fixing to post them. Hang on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 7, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 176931



They say water shots add a 100 pounds...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> They say water shots add a 100 pounds...


I need to go hide now- byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Fixing to post them. Hang on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

